# Inside the Cell Video



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know how may of you have seen this but I thought it was cool enough to warrant the post. All the protein structures you will see are based off actual 3D protein models.

http://aimediaserver.com/studiodaily/videoplayer/?src=harvard/harvard.swf&width=640&height=520

Enjoy


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Neat!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I forwarded it to my bio professor. He replied that there wasn’t enough random molecular motion. :? Usually I do really well in biology classes, but I can’t figure this guy out. I don’t think I’ve answered a single question the way he has wanted me to answer it, this semester.


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

> He replied that there wasn’t enough random molecular motion.



Well, in the cell you would never be able to see this clearly because it is a varitable biochemical soup. The creators removed this "extra" stuff for the ease of viewing, I think that may be what your prof is referring to. As for other randomness, there is actually a story and purpose behind what you see in this video. Here is a link to an accurate rendition, or a "play by play". (I'm too lazy to type it out myself, but I read this and it is accurate. :wink: ) 

http://www.sciencechatforum.com/bulletin/viewtopic.php?p=24688&sid=11654a5699c29bad74a19d4153e1e534

It sounds like your prof is just one of those arrogant types who is never wrong. This video was created by a team of researchers at Harvard and it has won several awards.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, 

Thanks. I understood the basics of what was going on, but missed the part about the signal transduction. As for the professor, well I wouldn’t call him arrogant. I’m more arrogant than he is. I just haven’t been able to figure him out. There are three of us in the class, two women and myself. We’re all confused about what the guy expects from us. He is really nice, and complements us on our work, but none of us can ever answer his questions.


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah, I see what you mean. Three students in the class, what class is it? I see that it must be a graduate course. I'm headed up the U of MN this fall for grad school, should be fun...and a lot of work.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

The class is called “Living Environment”. It is an overview of the syllabus of the NYS high school regents course by the same name. The class also covers teaching methodology for this course.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

*Vroom!...* But it's pretty and looks like fractals  

What macro process is this depicting?


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

> What macro process is this depicting?


It is basically a white blood cell locating an area of distress in a capillary. This video depicts all the molecular events that occur inside the cell, just so it can slip through the capillary endothelium.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

You have to love the motor proteins pulling the vesicles along.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That is really cool. It always amazes me when we are able to render animations like this. 

Melis


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Awesome animation that really enables one to visualize the basic concepts taught in cell biology.

One thing that I did notice is that, during translocation across the RER, niether the SRP or SRP receptor is shown. I've always thought that 1) SRP binds to the SRP receptor 2) translation is arrested and the ribosomal unit is drawn to the translocon 3) upon reaching the translocon, the SRP and receptor are released 4) translation resumes.

Can't help but love the depiction of the kinese motor protiens.

Cool Stuff.


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

I was wondering that myself, I am guessing that it had to do with allowing this movie to be more acceptable to a larger audience, but I still thought that it was an over-simplification. I guess you could argue that they should have represented the binding of ATP to the motor proteins as well. In any case I think this is the best visual representation of this subject and is a good standard for more to come.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Now if they'd just do one on say ... muscles cells. It would be great to see little myosin motor protien armies hauling strands of actin.


----------

